Ask HN: Getting beta users from competing platforms? - adawg_4
======
apotheosis-neko
Like poaching them? Read somewhere that 70% of people remain loyal to the
original product even if it does not make rational sense to do so. I.E. They
remain loyal even if they are offered a better product at a cheaper price
elsewhere. This is why open source Twitter never became the main Twitter, etc.
People stay loyal to the brand! Organic search is the best! People have an
issue and they happen to find your product as the solution. Producthunt is
good for first beta users!

------
verdverm
More details?

~~~
adawg_4
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21838232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21838232)

